# eek.... a YABBY in my tropical tank!



## Catbeanie (May 1, 2005)

OMG.... Just fed my tropical fish and low and behold there on the bottom also helping himself to the sinking fish flakes is a real live 2cm yabby..... 

I did not put him there.... did a head count on all my fish and they all seem to be there... so far...

I think he must have come in with the new plants I purchased about 2 weeks ago! I did quarantine them and washed them under running tap water... but how else would he have got there.?

Anyone know if he will survive in tropical water - won't he be feeling a little "flushed" with the heat?

The kids thought it was great - but they also love their neons and rummy nose's too... and the small bristle nose's and catfish that are bottom dwellers too!!

Anyone want a free yabby in Geelong, Victoria, Australia?


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm in England and have no idead what a "yabby" is,
please explain?
j55


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

The internet is a wounderous thing, I always use www.google.com for all my fishy inquiries.

This may help
http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/fishtales/yabby/index.htm?yabby1.htm~main


----------



## boroughmal (May 1, 2005)

The poor old yabby probably came from an egg that was in the water. In australia yabbys live in both fresh water & saltwater and process sand & eat the bacteria & rotting vegitation. I wouldnt see this as a problem other than the fact that the ozzies want him back
Regards
www.fishkeepingsupplies.com
Aquarium and Fish Supply Tropical


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm from the states and never heard of a "yabby" either.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

me too.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

me three


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's a pic of a yabby
http://www.nativefish.asn.au/yabby.html


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd take him since I have other crayfish, but I'm in the US.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it says there good eating  LOL


----------



## Catbeanie (May 1, 2005)

Yep, yabbies are excellent eating - when they are big enough... ! This guy is a tiny baby.. !

My almost 3 year old son has named him "yibbie yabbie" and he now has his own special tank on the kitchen bench. Guess I will be learning about these crustacians after all. 

Managed to catch him in my big tropical tank when he went into a pot that was a one way entry only! Boy oh boy can they move when they want to! Blink and you'll miss 'em!

I am in Australia and they are quite common in this area in almost all farm dams. They are similar to lobsters only much smaller - you do have lobsters in the US don't you?

I found a minced up bristle nose in the tropical tank last night, but I guess only one death from this carnivor is ok - it could have been a lot worse! 

Must admit yabby is most fascinating... a new hobby might be emerging here!


----------



## Rory Bury (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow they look cool sorry to hear about your bristlenose but still they seem very interesting. I live in england and ive never seen one before but your right they do look like a lobster


----------

